# Survey: "Do smart people care about stupid people?"



## Misaki (Sep 19, 2020)

Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
Do smart people care about stupid people?

One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:


> Generally speaking, do you think the smartest people in society are trying to create a world in which you're happy?



The goal is to see whether stupid people think that smart people care about stupid people, but apparently stupid people don't spend much time on message boards on the Internet. Still, I request that you not take the survey unless you are in the bottom 70% for intelligence. If you've taken an accurate IQ test (I doubt online ones are accurate), that would be an IQ of less than about 108 or 110.

I've posted this to Philosophy because, like many topics in philosophy, you can't really prove it, and the extent to which you can be confident of your answer is debatable. But I'm really only posting this here in the hope of getting more responses, preferably by people in the bottom 70%. I don't think I'll do much, if any, debating of it.

I'm linking to the survey instead of making a poll for this thread in order to keep the data in one place. Also, I think I've posted polls here that got zero responses.



> It's well-known that most people in countries where the issue has been studied consider themselves to be above average, despite that only half of people can be above average, so I'm asking for a cutoff of 70% instead of 50%. I can't stop people from participating in the survey, but know that if too many people who don't meet this requirement participate, the data will be distorted.
> 
> As the survey notes, the smart people we know about come from various filters. If a famous scientist with one million followers seems to care about stupid people, it doesn't mean all scientists do. Keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2020)

Pineapple.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 19, 2020)

Misaki said:


> Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> Do smart people care about stupid people?
> 
> One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:
> ...


Yes we do.


----------



## Misaki (Sep 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes we do.


Looking at the results, you've done a very poor job of convincing people of that.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Sep 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misaki said:


> Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> Do smart people care about stupid people?
> 
> One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:
> ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 19, 2020)

Misaki said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we do.
> ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> ...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 19, 2020)

Misaki said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we do.
> ...


What results?


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 19, 2020)

Misaki said:


> Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> Do smart people care about stupid people?
> 
> One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:
> ...


I used to care about stupid people, because then at the time I didnt realize that those same stupid people vote for the idiots who keep them in poverty and misery.  I know longer care, for elections have consequences....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> ...


You are not a smart person, you are a blithering idiot.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2020)

Given the number of stupid people in the world, one can reach only one conclusion: the majority of stupid people are willfully so.

The only consideration I give stupid people? To constantly wish that being stupid was painful. Other than that, I have to time for them.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2020)

hjmick said:


> ...
> 
> The only consideration I give stupid people? To constantly wish that being stupid was painful. ....



Oh, it is. Why do you think we drink so much?


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 23, 2020)

The highest intelligence segment lives off of exploiting the lowest. "Smart" and "stupid" are hardly quantifiable terms and are so vague as to be preposterous as the basis for any discussion.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




A lot of members here strike as stupid, both left and right. You, sir, are not one of them.

Now, as to your drinking habits...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 23, 2020)

How smart or  stupid you are mostly depends on who you are with. Take the smartest stock market trader around, and put him working in a crew of oil field roughnecks, and they would laugh at how stupid he is.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 11, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What results?


Click the poll, it links to the results at the start.



BULLDOG said:


> How smart or  stupid you are mostly depends on who you are with. Take the smartest stock market trader around, and put him working in a crew of oil field roughnecks, and they would laugh at how stupid he is.


That's the premise of a movie that made $550 million (but has terrible science; an asteroid the size of Texas being "deflected" at a distance of a few thousand km?).


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 11, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What results?
> ...


A bad movie doesn't mean a bad theory.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> A bad movie doesn't mean a bad theory.


Would that stock trader do worse on his first day on the job than the typical "oil field roughneck"?

(Compare Science with a Capital "S" — Lady Science

"decided to compete to see which one of the Oak Ridge plants could produce the most U-235 the quickest-- the plants run by the male PhDs or the “hillbilly girls” from the backwoods of Tennessee. Ultimately, Lawrence’s PhDs lost to the hillbillies." )


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> How smart or  stupid you are mostly depends on who you are with. Take the smartest stock market trader around, and put him working in a crew of oil field roughnecks, and they would laugh at how stupid he is.


not if he was chuck norris


----------



## Misaki (Apr 11, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> not if he was chuck norris


Chuck Norris doesn't trade stocks.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 12, 2021)

Misaki said:


> themirrorthief said:
> 
> 
> > not if he was chuck norris
> ...


Chuck Norris is so old and feeble till he needs help changing his soiled underwear.


----------



## Ringtone (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> Do smart people care about stupid people?
> 
> One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:
> ...



Squirrel!


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 1, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Survey is on Google Forms, but does not require a login (which is used to prevent multiple responses, so don't do that):
> Do smart people care about stupid people?
> 
> One person who took the survey said "I don't think the title reflects the question asked very accurately." So the actual question in the survey is this:
> ...


As there are charitable organizations that take care of what are being called stupid people and the smart people donate money to those organizations, they care enough to use them as charitable donations to reduce the taxes.


----------



## DELETED ACCOUNT (Dec 8, 2021)

The title is funnier than the description lmao


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 8, 2021)

*Prometheus Crucified by Parasites*

High IQs create all the wealth of the plutocracy.  That's why the kleptocrats have to turn smartkids into gutless escapist nerd pushovers.  To reinforce their control and the acquired inferiority complex of those who will meekly become Cash Cows for Corporate Cowboys, the ruling class designs education so that the other students will resent and despise those who get the highest grades.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 11, 2021)

Do smart people care about stupid people?​
Yes. I try to look out compassionately for our liberals.


----------

